# Tapatalk showing old threads as having new posts



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’m not sure if this is a Tapatalk issue or something wrong with the plug-in here, but since yesterday the “Subscribed” page in the Tapatalk app has been showing old threads from the TivoCommunity forums as having new posts. Many of these threads haven’t had a post since before 2008 so I don’t know why they’d be showing up.

Anyone else having this problem?

here’s an example. The top 3 threads haven’t had posts in years.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Is that iOS? Try upgrading to the latest version. I have v8.10.12


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Hank said:


> Is that iOS? Try upgrading to the latest version. I have v8.10.12


It is iOS. I have 8.10.21 already. It’s not an issue with the app, but something server side since it shows up on the Tapatalk.com/notifications page as well.

Here’s what I’m seeing currently. I got a push notification for the “new” reply to my post in the Legends of Tomorrow thread. That was posted in 2016. 

The old threads are mixed in with the new ones. I feel it’s a Tapatalk issue since they seem to constantly have probless with the notification/subscriptions, but thought I’d ask here as usually I stop getting notifications, not start getting old ones.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It’s also happening in the feed on the Home tab. I don’t subscribe to those threads so I’m not seeing them in my subscriptions.

It looks like the Tapatalk server is reprocessing every post made here in the last 16+ years. I have no idea why it would be doing that.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We have the same plugin on all 1000+ sites with no similar reports that I've heard of. 

Tapatalk fixes are usually either clear its cache or delete & reinstall.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> We have the same plugin on all 1000+ sites with no similar reports that I've heard of.
> 
> Tapatalk fixes are usually either clear its cache or delete & reinstall.


Since it affects the Tapatalk web site notification as well which can’t be “deleted and reinstalled” there’s something else wrong. 

I did try to log out and unfollow TivoCommunity in Tapatalk and log back in, but that didn’t fix it. 

Every few weeks or so Tapatalk usually stops showing updates, but that affects all forums. This is only this forum and is showing updates for old threads. 

If I had to guess I’d say Tapatalk’s database is corrupted. For some reason Tapatalk keeps a record of every thread on all servers they get data from. I know that’s the case because of a thread title is renamed, Tapatalk’s web site notification page continues to show the original thread title. The only way that could happen is if Tapatalk was storing thread titles for other forums on their servers.


----------



## giomania (Aug 25, 2017)

In addition to the OPs issue, Tapatalk has not worked for me only with AVS Forum for months. Ironically, this thread appeared in TapaTalk this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I know AVS has quite a few daily Tapatalk users.


----------



## giomania (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks Mike,

I figured it was something on my end because I thought I would hear people complaining and I’m digging a little deeper into this now and it looks like it’s just not showing my subscriptions because it shows things that I posted under the “You” section, but it doesn’t update the “Subscriptions” section. It is just bizarre that that this one thread showed up in the subscriptions today; the first new AVS Forum item in TapaTalk since 6/1/22. I will do a little googling to see if I can find out what the issue is, but I had looked in the past when it first stopped working. Edit: I guess since I haven’t been going into Tapatalk much since this stopped working, I didn’t notice, but it’s only new topics for subscribed forums that are appearing since June 1, so I have a little bit more data to apply to my Google research.

Mark


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I use Tapatalk multiple times a day on this forum and haven't noticed any issues. I don't have any notifications turned on, though.


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

I've seen this on a handful or so of sites but with it being Tapatalk, its always hard to pin an issue down. I would have to do a deep dive on my phone to try and reproduce this.

-Mike


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I heard back from Tapatalk support and they say the issue is impacting forums that use the xenforo software. They are looking into it.


----------



## giomania (Aug 25, 2017)

So it looks like Tapatalk Pro hasn’t been updated in a year so I tried installing regular Tapatalk and notifications started coming so it looks like they deprecated Tapatalk Pro even though I paid $10 for it several years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

giomania said:


> So it looks like Tapatalk Pro hasn’t been updated in a year so I tried installing regular Tapatalk and notifications started coming so it looks like they deprecated Tapatalk Pro even though I paid $10 for it several years ago.


That sounds like Tapatalk.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I didn't even know Pro was still available... it went away some time back. Looking at the version history, it looks like it went away after 3.x and came back to the App Store at 6.x.

I also paid $10 for it some long time ago. And also paid for Tapatalk HD when that was also a thing!


----------



## giomania (Aug 25, 2017)

Interesting. I was researching for awhile about this, and noticed they had removed Tapatalk Pro from the Google Play store in favor of one app, and were supposed to give Pro app customers free VIP for the regular app but then that stopped working for some folks. However since I am on iOS, I figured maybe they learned their lesson and just stopped updating the app due to the backlash received from Android users. Speculating of course.

Meanwhile, during my research, the notifications were pinging away like crazy. So I was gonna come back to the this thread and post, but because the regular Tapatalk app has so many dang notifications. I couldn’t find the thread easily. so I figured I would just use the Tapatalk Pro app, figuring the thread would still be sitting there at the top, and noticed I started getting updates there as well.

Not sure if this is fixed or not, but we will see.

Mark


----------



## giomania (Aug 25, 2017)

laria said:


> I didn't even know Pro was still available... it went away some time back. Looking at the version history, it looks like it went away after 3.x and came back to the App Store at 6.x.
> 
> I also paid $10 for it some long time ago. And also paid for Tapatalk HD when that was also a thing!


Still available on iOS.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I’ll just mention this is still an ongoing problem. The Tapatalk programmers seem to have no idea what the issue is or how to solve it. It’s hitting me badly here since I have nearly 20 years worth of followed threads (92 pages) so I’m seeing “new” posts from threads anywhere from 2006 to earlier this year. I’m not really seeing it on other Xenforo forum. I only got one from AVSForum while I get dozens from here daily. 

I guess I could unfollow all threads and then add back the recent ones, but it seems like there should be some way to fix this. Especially since it also impacts subscribed forums. I get notifications for “new” posts from over a decade ago in my followed forums. 

That I’ve been told this is a very hard problem for the Tapatalk programmers to fix means they just not be getting the correct date sent to them via the plugin. That or they are completely incompetent, which I wouldn’t put it past them, but even an incompetent programmer should be able to solve this problem in 2 months.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

So I never have seen an issue with the subscribed tab, which this originally mentioned, but I accidentally clicked on the notifications tab, which I never use, and noticed I do have notifications that I have posted in threads that are very old and I haven’t posted in or read in years.

None of these are things I have any recent posting (small sample). Like that Desperate Housewives thread is from 2007.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I stopped using Tapatalk completely. They were slow to adapt to platform changes and updates.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> I stopped using Tapatalk completely. They were slow to adapt to platform changes and updates.


Reading the forum on a phone without it is painful to say the least.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

morac said:


> Reading the forum on a phone without it is painful to say the least.


I do it every day pain free. I find Tapatalk painful by comparison. It still sort of works but not well.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I also abandoned Tapatalk when a decent mobile skin came. Yes, it had some things I liked, but it seemed to always have issues too. After a few weeks, I got to where reading on the phone was just fine, and I stopped missing Tapatalk. Then again, I have one of the bigger phones. On a small one, it may not be as good.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

What I do miss is ForumRunner. That used to work so damn well, until it was bought (by vBulletin?) an killed off.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

This is like if someone posted that part of their car broke and you said "I just stopped driving".  Ok, great for you... but the car is still busted!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

More like someone posted that they're still driving a Yugo and having issues and others saying that they had a Yugo but got tired of such issues.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

One of the reasons I like Tapatalk is the push notifications for replies. The forum supports that in desktop browsers, but not mobile ones. A forum specific app would solve that problem I guess. I’ll mention that even for desktop browsers, notifications frequently just stop.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

Notifications on Tapatalk stopped during the summer. I just look at the subscribed tab. I have one forum that only work if you log into it every time you want to view it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

EWiser said:


> Notifications on Tapatalk stopped during the summer. I just look at the subscribed tab. I have one forum that only work if you log into it every time you want to view it.


I still get notifications in Tapatalk. That’s one of the ways I found this issue as I was getting notifications for threads from over a decade ago that hasn’t gotten any new posts.


----------

